

Ask HN: What is AirBnB worth? - c1sc0

I've been thinking about the whole AirBnB / NY debacle &#38; I was wondering what number the HN Community would pin down for an AirBnB valuation. I'm torn between "high valuation because they are so disruptive the only defense is to lawyer up" and "isn't going anywhere because they'll be sued into oblivion".
======
AlexMuir
No way that there's a big legal problem here - people said the same about eBay
re traders and tax, and look at that - tens of thousands of people turning
over decent amounts of money from home, paying little or no tax, and no
business rates. Look at all the people on scriptlance, rent-a-coder etc. Those
sites don't worry about people declaring income, so I don't see any reason why
airBnB should worry about people registering as hostels.

------
pclark
Lots.

[http://www.quora.com/Why-is-AirBnB-considered-one-of-the-
hot...](http://www.quora.com/Why-is-AirBnB-considered-one-of-the-hottest-
startups-in-Silicon-Valley)

